# My carbon single-speed build



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

I spent about a month searching for a high-end single speed, but other than a custom steel frame, most "high-end" single speeds are around the $1000 mark (I'm thinking Wabi, Pinarello Catena, Cinelli, etc), often with cheap parts mixed in. I didn't want a track bike either since I prefer road geometry for longer rides. The Trek District Carbon looked like a great bike but alas I couldn't find any for sale :-/

So I decided to make my own "dream build," which is currently as follows:
BMC Team Machine SLR01 50cm Frame + Fork + Seatpost
FSA Wing Compact 42mm Handlebars
Specialized Roubaix Black Tape
Ritchey WCS C260 90mm Stem
Sram S900 Brake Levers
Specialized Romin Expert 143mm Saddle

Sram Red Aero Brake Calipers
Sram Red Crank 170mm
KMC X10SL Chain
Stronglight CT2 44T Chainring

BHS472W Wheels with Eno Eccentric Hub, Sapim CX Rays, 28H rear 20H front
Continental 4 Season 25mm Tires
White Industries Sealed 16T Freewheel

Wellgo WR-1 Pedals
Specialized Rib Water Bottle Cage

Here it is still in its unfinished form, will take prettier pictures when the build is done:









I wanted to build a strong but light bike, currently I'm guessing it'll be around 14lbs when finished, so not super "weight weenie" but still pretty light!

Let me know what you guys think about the bike, and/or any suggestions!


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

xtekian said:


> I spent about a month searching for a high-end single speed, but other than a custom steel frame, most "high-end" single speeds are around the $1000 mark (I'm thinking Wabi, Pinarello Catena, Cinelli, etc), often with cheap parts mixed in. I didn't want a track bike either since I prefer road geometry for longer rides. The Trek District Carbon looked like a great bike but alas I couldn't find any for sale :-/
> 
> So I decided to make my own "dream build," which is currently as follows:
> BMC Team Machine SLR01 50cm Frame + Fork + Seatpost
> ...


looks good so far, so whats the damage?


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

LAW.S.T said:


> looks good so far, so whats the damage?


Should be 2.5-2.7 grand total--not too bad considering the same 50cm, but new, SLR01 frame sells for $2886 right now on competitive cyclist  After the frame, the most expensive component was the wheels, which cost 570, including building costs. The wheels weigh 1656g not including the freewheel


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Please forgive my jealousy, but I just can't help myself.

Dang that's a lot of money! It's a nice bike; definitely drool worthy. But if I spent that much on a bike I'd expect it to have dinner waiting for me when I get home and open the door wearing a nightie.

/jealous-rant

In truth that's a seriously pretty build. I'm generally not a big fan of BMC's logo work, but even so that's a nice looking bike.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Please forgive my jealousy, but I just can't help myself.
> 
> Dang that's a lot of money! It's a nice bike; definitely drool worthy. But if I spent that much on a bike I'd expect it to have dinner waiting for me when I get home and open the door wearing a nightie.
> 
> ...



You're making me feel bad..I've had frames that cost twice as much as his whole build :frown5:


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

> Please forgive my jealousy, but I just can't help myself.
> 
> Dang that's a lot of money! It's a nice bike; definitely drool worthy. But if I spent that much on a bike I'd expect it to have dinner waiting for me when I get home and open the door wearing a nightie.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Tires came in today, so all I'm waiting on now is the chainring. It's shipping from UK and no package tracking, waiting is driving me nuts :-S



Germany_chris said:


> You're making me feel bad..I've had frames that cost twice as much as his whole build :frown5:


No worries, everyone has a different budget. This is a single speed/fixed gear forum so bikes here tend to be cheaper than, say, the custom frame forum


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

xtekian said:


> Should be 2.5-2.7 grand total--not too bad considering the same 50cm, but new, SLR01 frame sells for $2886 right now on competitive cyclist  After the frame, the most expensive component was the wheels, which cost 570, including building costs. The wheels weigh 1656g not including the freewheel


that's a pretty bit of coin, I can't do the same, the Mrs will have me out in the streets


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

…..repost


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Here's the final build:



























First carbon bike (came from a CAAD9), so this rides very smooth :thumbsup: Came out to just under 14lbs.


----------



## gntrobo (Jul 20, 2010)

:yesnod: that's a good looking bike!


----------



## Aggdaddy (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks like it would be really fast. My fixie looks heavy compared to your BMC.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure every fixie looks heavy compared to that BMC. 

Nicely done.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

The bike weight makes a fairly small difference to speed -- it's about the wheels, aerodynamics, and the engine :thumbsup:


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

That's beautiful, well done. I've long wanted to do something similar with a more budget friendly road frame and Rival-level components to use as a winter fixed gear road bike.

How well does the chain-line match up between the Red crank (with I'm assuming a BB30 bottom bracket) and the freewheel?


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Love Commander said:


> That's beautiful, well done. I've long wanted to do something similar with a more budget friendly road frame and Rival-level components to use as a winter fixed gear road bike.
> 
> How well does the chain-line match up between the Red crank (with I'm assuming a BB30 bottom bracket) and the freewheel?


I didn't measure out whether the chainline is straight, but it looks pretty close to me. Here's a picture of the chainline, with the top chain right over the bottom chain:


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

xtekian said:


> I didn't measure out whether the chainline is straight, but it looks pretty close to me. Here's a picture of the chainline, with the top chain right over the bottom chain
> 
> 
> Lovely bike - I suspect we need to have a race!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


----------

